# 3d Rotation: wie geht es?



## tippse (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Da ich meine Frage keinem Forum direkt zuordnen konnte, versuche ich
es jetzt mal so:

Ich möchte eine Figur vorwärts oder rückwärts um eine Achse drehen lassen.
Das ganze soll dann in einem Format sein, daß ich auf eine Website
stellen kann.

Wenn ich in freehand meine Figur rotieren lasse, wird sie natürlich immer
flacher. Und so gut zeichnen kann ich auch nicht.

Ein teures 3D-Programm möchte ich mir für diese kleine Aufgabe nicht
kaufen müssen, bzw. finde ich keine deutschen Trialversionen.

Deshalb frage ich Euch nun nach Lösungsvorschlägen. Evtl. kann flash
so etwas, aber mit flash kenne ich mich nicht aus, weiß also nicht, was es so alles kann.

Würde mich riesig über Ideen freuen und sage schon mal Danke...

die Tippse


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juli 2004)

Hi du!

Was für eine Figur soll das denn sein? Ich würde mir einfach mal die Trialversion von Cinema4d ziehen ( http://www.maxon.de ), dort deine Figur modellieren, diese dort auch animieren und dann das entstandene Video in Flash importieren.

So würde ich es zumindest machen.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## tippse (1. August 2004)

Hi Manuel!

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Die Figur soll eine Kicker-Figur sein, die sich auf einer Stange dreht, das
war schon alles. (haha) Nur diese Drehung, kein Spiel, keine Interaktivität oder sowas, nur einfach eine Drehung onclick.

Ich befürchte nur, bis ich mich in C4d eingearbeitet habe, ist die Trial-Version glatt abgelaufen, da ich bisher überhaupt noch nie was dreidimensionales
gemacht habe und das Zeichnen ist von Hause aus schon nicht gerade meine Stärke.

Aber..... wenn es nun keine andere Lösung geben sollte: beiß ich mich dann mal dadurch. Ich hatte nur (kurz) die Hoffnung, es würde ganz flott gehen und das Männchen dreht sich.  Aber das wirst Du ja selbst gut kennen: Aus eben mal Kurz, werden doch schnell ein paar Tage, bis man mit der Arbeit zufrieden ist.

Schönes Rest-Wochenende

die Tippse (heißt Heike)


----------



## ShadowMan (2. August 2004)

Hallo Heike!

Das mit dem einarbeiten kenne ich...es kommt halt drauf an wie detailliert die Figur sein soll. Animationstechnisch ist das nicht allzu schwer würde ich behaupten. Wüsste aber leider keinen einfacheren weg.
Aber ist ja schonmal gut das es nicht interaktiv sein soll...denn dann wäre es sehr viel mehr Aufwand.

Aber frag einfach falls du nicht weiter kommst usw.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Ich hoffe sehr das es bei den paar Tagen bleibt


----------



## da_Dj (2. August 2004)

Irre ich oder kann swift 3D mehr als nur einfache 3D Modelle wie Grundkörper, wenn nicht wäre das evtl. das richtige. Ist soweit ich weiß weitaus einfacher und müsste auch eine Trial geben [das Original ist glaubsch auch nicht so teuer]. Das exportiert auch direkt in Flash.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. August 2004)

Wäre für Figuren Menschen nicht Poser eher angebracht? 
Obs davon einen Trial gibt kann ich nicht sagen, aber manchmal erscheinen ältere Versionen in PC Zeitschriften.


----------



## tippse (2. August 2004)

Hallo Manuel und Hallo an die anderen!

Nach einiger Zeit Suche im Netz, bin ich jetzt auf folgendes gestoßen:

Die Trialversion von 4Cd lässt mich nicht speichern und bei Swift 3d heißt es ebenfalls "kein export". 
Somit stehe ich wieder am Anfang.
Beim Blender, 3D Canvas und beim Poser finde ich nichts über den Export  zu Flash, bzw. über das abspeichern als swf, denn gerade das möchte ich ja haben, daß die Figur sich schön auf einer Internet-Seite dreht.


+ratlos+

Also wären ja jetzt die Fragen:

a) kann man die Trials beim Speichern austricksen?
oder
b) gibts noch eine andere Lösung?

naheliegend.

Vielleicht fällt Euch ja noch was dazu ein, ich jedenfalls bin erstmal platt.
Was soll ich mit einer Trial - wenn ich nicht speichern kann? Man kann doch nicht im Ernst bei jeder Sitzung neu von vorne anfangen?

Na denn, ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Woche und hoffentlich bis bald.

die Tippse


----------



## ShadowMan (3. August 2004)

Hi Heike!

Hast du denn mal geschaut ob du in den Trialversionen als avi abspeichern kannst? Avi kannst du nämlich dann problemlos in Flash einbinden. 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Würde dir das echt gern machen, nur im Moment steht mir der Stress/die Arbeit bis zum Hals...


----------



## tippse (3. August 2004)

Hi Manuel!

Ich habe mir gestern noch zur Belohnung die Poser-Trial runtergeladen,
wegen der Ähnlichkeit mit meiner Figur und weil Thomas Lindner ja meinte man findet Ihn in den Computerzeitschriften schon mal.
Also hab ich mir gedacht, bis ich meine alten Zeitschriften durchwühlt habe, probiere ich mal ein bischen.
Ist auch eine Trial bei der man alle Funktionen hat, aber nicht speichern kann.

Kein export, kein speichern als... nix. Kommt immer nur eine hübsche Meldung ich dürfte jetzt 30 Tage lang alles machen nur nicht speichern.

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, das die anderen Trials sich auch nicht überlisten lassen werden und werde jetzt den Poser in den Zeitschriften suchen......

Wenn ich nicht fündig werde, zeichne ich das Ding eben in Freehand, basta.
Freehand rotiert ja nach vorne, nur eben zweidimensional. Dann muß ich die Figur dann eben per Hand verbessern, so gut es geht. Nicht so toll, aber was solls, man ist ja Kummer am  Computer gewohnt. (toll!)

Danke übrigens für Dein Angebot. Und: was heißt Du hast so viel Arbeit?
Wie hast Du das denn hinbekommen? Kannst' mir nicht was abgeben?
Haha! 
Bei mir ist gerade lau,  deshalb wollte ich mich ja mal um die Kicker-Figur kümmern. War eine Design-Idee für eine Website, die schon länger in meiner geistigen Schublade rumlag. Und ich denke, wenn man das einmal realisiert hat, kann man so etwas schön in anderen Bereichen wiederverwenden.

Nun denn, Euch noch einen schönen Tag!

die Tippse

und wenn mal einer eine alte Version von besagten Programmen für einen kleinen Euro zu verkaufen hätte..... würde mich interessieren, muß ja nicht immer ebay sein.


----------



## King Euro (3. August 2004)

http://www.egisys.de/registrations/index.php?magazine=pro7&download=poser3 

Ich würde es einfach mit einer Einzel-Bild speicherung probieren!

Dann kannst die einzelnen Bilder in Flash nacheinander einfügen. 

Ich hoffe, das ist eine hilfe!

:edit:
mist, der link geht nicht mehr... ich suche mal was neues!(da hatte ich es mir vor langer Zeit mal runtergeladen)

::edit::
Link geht wieder (neuer Link)!


----------



## tippse (4. August 2004)

Hallo King!

Bin jetzt dank Deinem Link stolzer Poser-Besitzer und... siehe ich kann speichern!
Jetzt werde ich mich mal dran machen...

Dank Dir und Euch, ich werde jetzt wohl klarkommen (hoffentlich).

Liebe Grüße
die Tippse


----------

